# A question about granting titles of nobility



## Shreddies (Sep 9, 2015)

A question for anyone with knowledge about Europe's history (or any old country, really).

Do you know of any instance where a country (or king, etc.) granted a title of nobility (honorary or otherwise) to a foreign noble? Like a university giving someone an honorary degree.

I'm having trouble finding what I'm looking for..


----------



## Pythagoras (Sep 9, 2015)

Off the top of my head, I'm not sure. And normally, I wouldn't take the time to post such an answer, but I'm curious why you are asking about this.


----------



## Shreddies (Sep 9, 2015)

I had a scenario in my head of a prince who ends up traveling through a foreign country in cognito on his way home. Then he ends up being offered a noble title (honorary or otherwise) after some very flashy, and completely accidental, heroics.

He didn't want to turn it down, since they were very insistent, and . . . the idea sort of went like spaghetti after that, branching off in every direction. They may or may not find out he's a prince, etc.

One of the questions I wrote down in the notes was: Would they still offer the title if they knew he was a prince, but also agreed to keep that part a secret?

It was mostly out of curiosity. But once I started looking, I realized I didn't know where exactly to look for the answer.


----------



## skip.knox (Sep 10, 2015)

Actually, there would be no trouble at all in bestowing an honorific on a foreign prince. The royal military orders, for example (Order of the Garter, etc). It's unlikely they would award noble status, because he was already noble, but honorifics were common enough, especially in the early modern era.

You could, of course, invent your own complications. The status the king (only kings would grant such titles, and it would be a personal decision--no need for consensus) wanted to award was perhaps only granted to native-born. Or only to a certain species (fantasy, right?). Or only to males and your MC is female. Or under age. Or was an ancient enemy. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## Russ (Sep 10, 2015)

It was done all the time in various periods, especially in eras when nobles might owe allegiances to many different Lords above them.

It is really only modern countries, like the United States, that seem to have a problem with this issue.

The OBE is still given to lots of non-brits, and many such titles like Order of the Golden Fleece were awarded across europe.


----------

